# The coolest house ever?



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Check this out, it's a castle house.



> This European home is a classic Scottish Highland castle fininshed in stone, slate roofing, wrought iron detailing and heavy plank doors. Entering through the traditional portcullis, visitors are welcomed by a large stone motorcourt, and large reception/stairwell. The stairwell connects to the main house and tower and features an extensive library and there is a separate elevator room for easy handicap access to all floors. The tower houses a billard room, office, Irish pub and rooftop observation deck. The first floor of the main house has a large foyer, dining, living and chef's kitchen. The second floor is divided into 4 large bedroom suites. The interior of the house is finished with stone floors, dark wood paneled walls and boxed beam ceilings.


http://www.houseplans.com/7421-square-feet-4-bedroom-5-bathroom-European-home-plans-3-garage-(29727)

Houses like this are so cool. What unique houses have you seen or seen plans for?

By the way, how much to build the castle house? :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This one's nice.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you design that? I love the 4 car garage at a 90. That's a neat design element. Are there 2 seperate garages or is it one space?


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

i love looking at this kind of stuff, especially the floor plans/layout.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

I love the castle!!!!!!!:clap:

I'm always fascinated by the unique!:thumbup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> Check this out, it's a castle house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw that plan on houseplans, quite a large house. I'd say Idaho costs about 500-600k to build unless you include very expensive custom finishes inside. I like that house though... I'm a man that likes the inside courtyard..ultimate privacy and doggie run.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

That's not a house, it's a compound. 
Looks like you could line a few people up against the walls inside the court yard and blast away.
Very cool though I would like to have it.

Andy.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

It'd be good for Jehovas witnesses and door to door salesman. Shut the gate and get a big kettle of hot oil on the catwalk. Maybe some archers on the tower. Set a few examples and word will get out to give your house a wide berth.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

door to door salesman yes... jehovas aren't bad people, might not be my cup of tea but they are not as much snakes as the door to door salesguy.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Problem with Jehovas witnesses is they won't leave and can't seem to take no for an answer. Whatever you do don't tell em you're Catholic. That's like a codeword to "save" you at all costs.

I like how the designer of the castle house put the pub at the top of about 3 flights of narrow winding stairs. That'll be fun to navigate when you're wasted.


----------



## linkhogle (Aug 14, 2009)

wow, that's a very cool house! :thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> Problem with Jehovas witnesses is they won't leave and can't seem to take no for an answer. Whatever you do don't tell em you're Catholic. That's like a codeword to "save" you at all costs.
> 
> I like how the designer of the castle house put the pub at the top of about 3 flights of narrow winding stairs. That'll be fun to navigate when you're wasted.


notice there's a elevator..mighty expensive though, instead I'd dumb waiter.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

That castle house is flippin' sweet. What sealed the deal for me was the Irish pub. Look out over the my fifedom, sipping my stout and watching the serfs work the fields... Ah the joys of the feudalism...


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

carpentershane said:


> That castle house is flippin' sweet. What sealed the deal for me was the Irish pub. Look out over the my fifedom, sipping my stout and watching the serfs work the fields... Ah the joys of the feudalism...


and your serfs are the amigos today, they were blacks yesterday.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> Problem with Jehovas witnesses is they won't leave and can't seem to take no for an answer. Whatever you do don't tell em you're Catholic. That's like a codeword to "save" you at all costs.
> 
> I like how the designer of the castle house put the pub at the top of about 3 flights of narrow winding stairs. That'll be fun to navigate when you're wasted.


Funny when answering the door with an aggresssive dog they usually move along no questions asked. (J.Ws or salesmen)


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Castle house is neat, but I bet it is way too dark inside for me. I like alot of sunlight in the house.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Castle house is neat, but I bet it is way too dark inside for me. I like alot of sunlight in the house.


I see the possbilities of going 'green' on that castle house (compound) with the skylights/windows and solar panels along the large roof.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.vailrealestate.com/gallery.cfm

I love the work that is done on these places.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

All you need to do to keep the unwanted door knockers away is hang a Masonic Square and Compass doorknocker ( available from me ) on the door. They won't knock so as to not disturb the goat sacrifices....


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> All you need to do to keep the unwanted door knockers away is hang a Masonic Square and Compass doorknocker ( available from me ) on the door. They won't knock so as to not disturb the goat sacrifices....


how much $$$? shameless advertisement huh? kidding though.... how much I'm interested.


----------

